# Variaciones de potencia en amplificador RF.



## tiago (Abr 24, 2012)

He montado esta pequeña etapa amplificadora para 88 - 108, la cual, una vez ajustada, puede entregar entre 1 y 4 Watios según la regulación de voltaje.

El problema es que la uso con un excitador y la potencia de salida varia mucho según el punto de emisión, por ejemplo: en 108 alcanza unos 4 Watios de potencia; en 88 un poquito mas de un Watio. Con ajustes se puede lograr algo mas de potencia.

El caso es que no puedo ir abriendo el aparato cada vez que haya un cambio de frecuencia y calibrarlo. Me gustaria saber a que se debe esa falta de linealidad en la potencia, yo se que los transistores no responden igual en una frecuancia que en otra, pero esta variación me parece exagerada. Por favor si sois tan amables de indicarme a que puede ser debida esta variación.

Tambien puedo decir que el ajuste es muy critico y a poco que muevas un trimmer, la aguja se desploma, por supuesto uso carga ficticia de 52  Ohm.

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 24, 2012)

Hola Tiago, desde mi punto de vista es perfectamente normal que eso ocurra cuando cambias de frecuencia y más aún si te alejas mucho de la actual. Eso de que la aguja se desploma seguramente es porque te estás saliendo del rango que puede medir tu instrumento. Durante el ajuste deberías valerte también de un analizador de espectro para ver como se comporta. Es posible calcular las etapas para que no presenten mucha variación a lo largo de toda la banda (ya de esto no se) pero no me convence, ya que equipos salidos de fábricas reconocidas con amplificadores de "banda ancha" (según manual) pueden entregar unos 25w más o menos sin necesidad de retoques, pero si se le pega una buena exprimida se pueden obtener más de 35w limpitos, así que para mi abrir el equipo cada vez que te cambias de frecuencia es una buena opción... aunque si se busca que el usuario pueda cambiar de frecuencia unicamente desde un boton al frente del aparato ya es otra historia...


----------



## tiago (Abr 27, 2012)

Lo que ocurre tambien es que a veces con el amplificador conectado, el PLL no me engancha y si intento hacer ajustes la frecuencia se pierde o vuelve segun la posición de los trimmer está todo en un equilibrio muy critico. A veces sólo de encender y apagar deja todo de funcionar y hay que reajustar de nuevo cosa que a veces es costosísima.

Alguien me puede explicar a que se puede deber todo esto?  Me gustaria solucionarlo, llevo ya tres dias con el mismo cuento, me duele la espalda 

Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Abr 27, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Lo que ocurre tambien es que a veces con el amplificador conectado, el PLL no me engancha y si intento hacer ajustes la frecuencia se pierde o vuelve segun la posición de los trimmer está todo en un equilibrio muy critico. A veces sólo de encender y apagar deja todo de funcionar y hay que reajustar de nuevo cosa que a veces es costosísima.
> 
> Alguien me puede explicar a que se puede deber todo esto?  Me gustaria solucionarlo, llevo ya tres dias con el mismo cuento, me duele la espalda
> 
> Saludos.



Buenas noches tiago.
Lo que estás planteando tiene una explicación. el problema es explicarlo con argumentos sencillos ya que las causas pueden ser muy variadas.
Yo, personalmente, opino que meterse a ajustar un PLL sin un Analizador de Espectros es como intentar cruzar el Atlántico sin una Brújula, es posible pero enormemente arriesgado.
Otro tema es que se tienen que tener unos conocimientos muy sólidos acerca de que es un PLL y como funciona.
Pero con tesón se puede conseguir.
En primer lugar, te aconsejo que para la fase de ajuste, desconectes la etapa de potencia, y solo la conectes cuando estés seguro de que el PLL está funcionando correctamente.
Desconecta la tensión del lazo, esto es la que viene del filtro del lazo.
Ahora y por medio de una fuente de tensión variable, de entre 2 y 10 voltios introduces la tensión en los Diodos Varicap simulando, de esta forma, lo que sería la tensión de error del lazo.
En estas condiciones el OFV tiene que cubrir el rango de frecuencias que se necesite, teniendo en cuenta que la mínima tensión corresponde con la freuencia más baja y la máxima tensión corresponde con la frecuencia más alta.
Apunta los  valores de Frecuencia/Tensión para la máxima y mínima frecuencia, esto nos va dar un dato muy importante que es la Relación Megahercios/Voltios.
Si quieres cubrir de 87,5 a 108Mhz, un buen valor de tensiones sería lo siguiente...
Con 2Voltios medir una frecuencia de 86Mhz
Con 10 Voltios medir una frecuencia de 109Mhz.
Como ves hay un margen por arriba y por abajo.
Si el VFO barre un margen de frecuencia superior, seguramente tendremos muchos problemas a la hora de ajustar ya que el PLL será incapaz de lograr un enganche estable y estará dando "bandazos" desde la mínima frecuencia hasta la máxima frecuencia hasta que logre cerrar el lazo.
En realidad a todos los PLL les pasa esto, pero hay un parámetro que delata la calidad de un PLL y es el tiempo de enganche desde que se le da la orden de cambiar de frecuencia hasta que esa frecuencia está estable, durante este tiempo es necesario impedir que el Transmisor este en el "Aire"
Bien, sigamos, cuando estes absolutamente seguro de que tu OFV funciona correctamente ya puedes conectar el lazo y ver si cierra correctamente.
Si todo está bien, ahora el OFV tendría que seguir la frecuencia programada, y ya no sería necesario tocar ningún ajuste.
Al programar la frecuencia más baja, en la tensión de referencia tendríamos que medir lo mismo que cuando teníamos la Fuente de Tensión Variable, y la tensión más alta al programar la frecuencia más alta.
Si hasta aquí lo has podido seguir y lo tienes claro, en otro momento puedo seguir explicando más conceptos que creo serán de utilidad para entender los PLL´s

Sal U2


----------



## tiago (Abr 27, 2012)

Miguelus, muchas gracias por tu explicación, tenia un concepto que ahora tengo totalmente claro.

La cuestión es que el PLL con el OFV funciona perfectamente en todo el espectro de 88 - 108, sintonizando un receptor en todas y cada una de las frecuencias, se nota que la portadora es firme, eso si, con la potencia que entrega el OFV.

El problema es cuando le conecto el lineal, algo se desestabiliza, y dandome potencia de salida, la emisión desaparece, retocando los trimmer de la etapa. Intentando conseguir la maxima potencia, a veces la aguja del watimetro tiembla y el consumo está demasiado alto, a veces 250 mA para medio watio etc ...

El PLL permanece todo el rato en LOCK. Sin etapa RF los valores de voltaje son de 2'8 volt para 87  y  8'9 para 108.  El problema es la desestabilización del conjunto al conectar la etapa RF. La cual va en una placa aparte.

Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Abr 27, 2012)

Buenas de nuevo tiago.
Los valores de tensión de sintonía que comentas están muy bien.
Por lo que comentas el problema parece estar en la etapa de potencia.
Aseguraté que la tensión de alimentación permanece estable.
Puede  pasar que el Amplificador entre en auto oscilación, ¿Cuantás etapas tiene el Amplificador de Potencia?
¿Es un Amplificador comercial o es Auto construído?
Los Amplificadores de Potencia de RF pueden ser muy puñeteros y si no tienes esperiencia con ellos el ajustarlos puede ser desesperante.
Aserguraté que en todo momento está correctamente cargado con 50ohm
Una buena recomendación es que durante el ajuste, para controlar el consumo del paso final, intercales en el positivo de alimentación un Amperímetro de aguja , te comento, el máximo consumo no  corresponde con la máxima potencia entregada.
Los ajustes, si todo va bien, al mover los trimer no tiene que haber saltos bruscos en la potencia de salida, los trimer giratorios siempre tienen que tener dos puntos de ajuste si esto no sucede es señal de que el trimer, no pasa por el valor adecuado.
En los de presión, siempre habrá un máximo y un mínimo, si tienes que apretar mucho el tornillo significa que falta capacidad y tendrás que poner un condensador en pararlelo, si tienes que aflojar mucho el tornillo será señal de que sobra capacidad.
Durante el ajuste, controla el consumo y la potencia de salida, los saltos bruscos son señal de que el circuito oscila.
 De momento poco más puedo recomendarte.
Intenta poner una foto del amplificador, sería de gran ayuda.

Después de escribir lo anterior he visto que en tu primer Post está el esquema de la etapa de potencia.
A primeras vista parece que todo es correcto, pero...
Es costumbre muy sana, cuando se diseña un Amplificador de R,F desacoplar los caminos de Rf por la linea de alimentación, en el esquema esta función está encomendada a los condensadores C30, C32, C33, C34,C35, Y C36.
Pero en ocasiones nos olvidamos que este tipo de Amplificadores tienen una tendencia imnata a oscilar en el Rango de la Baja Frecuencia.
Esto se evita desacoplando las lineas de alimentación con capacidades optimas para la BF.
Te recomiendo que en paralelo, con los condensadores antes citados, pongas otros de 10µF
y 25 Voltios, de esta manera se minimiza el riesgo de que el Amplificador oscile en el rango de la BF.

Sal U2


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 27, 2012)

No has intentado hacer pruebas con otro amplificador de RF? es normal que hayan variaciones en la potencia de salida en cada cambio de frecuencia, pero creo que es posible que el amplificador este oscilando o de momento la carga en la salida este variando, tal vez un falso contacto pero sigo creyendo que es cuestion del amplificador.


----------



## tiago (Abr 28, 2012)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas amigos. Si, creo que está autoscilando. pues la aguja sube, cae, vuelve a subir bruscamente, y los puntos de ajuste de los trimmer varian cada vez, la carga que tiene constantemente es de 52 Ohm y 25 Watios.

Dado que el OFV entrega muy poca potencia no puedo excitar mas que amplificadores preparados para arrancar con unos 50 mW, hay alguno publicado, pero no encuentro los transistores como el 2sc2053, si me podeis recomendar una etapa que se excite con poca potencia os lo agradeceria, con tener unos 2 - 4 Watios de salida seria suficiente para excitar etapas de mas potencia. La fuente lleva amperimetro digital y observo el consumo constantemente, ya se que los amplificadores se ajustan a maxima potencia con el minimo consumo, os dejo una foto de la etapa:



El transistor que lleva final es un SD 1127 , le puse un 3866 para hacer pruebas antes de adquirir el otro, que es el que tiene que llevar y con el que estoy trabajando.

¿Puede ser que influya la inductancia de las resistencias?, no las he encontrado no inductivas.

Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Abr 28, 2012)

Buenos días tiago.
Por lo que puedo adivinar estás utilizando CI de doble cara.
Si es así tienes que darle varios puntos de unión entre la cara superior y de inferior.
Realiza varios taladros de 1mm  repartidos por varios puntos de la placa, cuantos más mejor sobre todo muy cerca de los bordes, a continuación une las dos caras con terminales de resistencias y suéldalos por ambas caras.
No te olvides de los Condensadores Electrolíticos de desacoplo.

Lo ideal sería utilizar cinta de cobre autoadhesiva y ponerla en los cuatro bordes de la placa, esa es la mejor opción pero esa cinta es difícil de conseguir, la fabrica 3M

No se que nivel de salida tienes en el excitador, pero para conseguir los 4 Watios seguramente necesitaras entrar con ≈ 50mW
Por otra parte, el Amplificador no tiene nada de especial y tendría que funcionar sin mayores problemas.

Si te persisten los problemas de oscilación intenta lo siguiente...
Corta un tira de chapa de  ≈ 1cm de hancho y 4 o 5cm de largo.
Esta chapa la sueldas entre al cobre del Circuito Impreso entre la resistencia de 68ohm y el condensador ajustable, esto tiene como objeto apantallar las dos etapas del amplificador.
Otra cosa es intentar bajar la ganacia del primer Transistor 2N3688, pon un condensador de muy bajo valor entre la base y el colector, seguramente con 2,2pF será suficientey evitará que oscile.
Hay alguna cosa más pero creo que con esto el Amplificador te funcionará correctamente.

Sal U2


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 28, 2012)

no hubiese sido más conveniente que todo el montaje quede superficial? les comparto una experiencia: hace poco armé un lineal con MRF238, realizé todo el montaje de forma superficial y la placa es de una sola cara. La mayoría de los componentes son reciclados (no tiene muchos componentes, pero el 238 y los condensadores de salida sí son reciclados). A penas lo alimenté ya tenía lectura de potencia (baja pero potencia al fin), así que el ajuste fue extremadamente simple, aunque no me termina de convencer que uno de los condensadores de salida queda muy abierto y el otro muy cerrado... de cualquier manera, después de probarlo constantemente todo parece estar ok, además adopté como práctica meter un cable de 50r paralelo a la salida, cortado a 1/4L con el conductor central y la maya en corto en el otro extremo. Noto que ayuda mucho durante el ajuste.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 28, 2012)

Una duda: con qué estás midiendo la potencia?
Te lo pregunto porque obtener 5 watts con un 2N3866 es como mucho.



PD: también fijate bien en el blindaje que debería llevar cada etapa (está marcado en el esquema con líneas punteadas).


----------



## tiago (Abr 28, 2012)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Una duda: con qué estás midiendo la potencia?
> Te lo pregunto porque obtener 5 watts con un 2N3866 es como mucho.
> 
> 
> ...




El 3866 era para probar al principio, pero las pruebas las estoy haaciendo con un SD 1127 que es el que toca.

Gracias a todos por las aportaciones, terminaré por ponerlo en funcionamiento. Ya os cuento el resultado. Por cierto, y no es que lo esté usando, pero alguien sabe que impedancia tiene el coaxial que va en las antenas WI FI de los laptop. Lo digo por cablear el circuito con estos cables ya que tengo bastante deguace, si es que fuesen de 50 Ohm.

Saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 28, 2012)

Mirá en esta página lo que hicieron en el primer transistor para evitar oscilaciones (la realimentación con una R en serie con un C:
http://rf.circuitlab.org/2011/07/25-w-fm-power-amplifier.html

Y te insisto con el blindaje entre etapas, suelen acoplarse las bobinas.

El cable si es similar al de las placas de red inalámbrica de PC, es de 50 ohms.


----------



## tiago (Abr 29, 2012)

Bueno, vamos a explicarlo todo, a ver si así encontramos la solución a éste embrollo.

Decidí montar un VCO controlado por PLL, en éste caso he utilizado un TSA5511 con PIC 16f84, el cual incorpora una pantalla LCD y cambias de frecuencia cómodamente con la ayuda de unos pulsadores.

Bien, usé un circuito oscilador, que aparece en el excitador que tiempo atras monté:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/emisor-80w-alta-calidad-banda-comercial-38794/index4.html   Al cual le he privado de su PLL original que funciona por microrruptores y le he insertado el PLL con TSA. El caso es que con algunas modificaciones he logrado que enganche en todo el ancho de banda sin retoque alguno del trimmer, los transistores los sustituí por BF199 al ser imposible localizar los originales, el funcionamiento no difiere ya que el excitador por microrruptores que monté funciona al 100%.

Aquí dejo un esquema donde se puede ver en que parte del circuito he tomado la salida RF del VCO, está marcada con un punto rojo. La etapa de potencia que hay a continuación en el diagrama no la he montado, pues está diseñada para lograr una pureza de espectro lo mas perfecta posible, eso tiene el inconveniente que cada vez que te mueves de frecuencia hay que ajustar de nuevo el amplificador para obtener Watios de salida porque en pocos Mhz que te desplaces la potencia cae de 4'5 a 0'3 ó 0'1 Watios, lo cual hace incómodo el funcionamiento del aparato, pues tengo que cambiar de frecuencia muy a menudo y hay que abrir el rack donde va montado, lo uso como excitador para pruebas de amplificadores de potencia.



Lo que busco es un amplificador de 1-4 Watios que sea lo mas lineal posible en la potencia de salida, sé que la potencia varia segun la frecuencia, pero creo que hasta un 30% mas o menos seria lo suyo.

El caso es que tomando la señal para un paso final como el que busco, no logro excitar nada, ni siquiera el amplificador que se propone aquí:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/aporte-amplificador-rf-modulador-mp3-70963/

Lo he montado y no obtengo ni unos miliwatios. He probado con 3 ó 4 amplificadores mas, y nada. Me pregunto si el punto donde tomo la señal del VCO no es quizá el mas adecuado, o que quizá hubiese que variar algo pues el diseño puede ser específico para el paso final que lleva y no sirva para excitar otro tipo de amplificadores sin establecer modificaciones.

Agradeceria opiniones y sugerencias sobre esta cuestión, pues el VCO funciona genial con el PLL.   Gracias anticipadas.

Saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 29, 2012)

Podes medir la amplitud de la señal en la R14?


----------



## J2C (Abr 29, 2012)

Tiago

Tu estas intentando armar algo usando partes de diversos esquemas, pero para aclararme un poco todo lo escrito creeria si mal no entendi que es asi:

*PLL:* TSA5511 con PIC 16f84
*VCO:* El de la página de Ludens.cl? ó sino cual otro.
*Separador/Amplificador 4W:* por el circuito el de Ludens.cl .

Por lo general y tecnicamente hablando este tipo de amplificadores llevan los circuitos sintonizados que cumplen dos funciones:
a-) lograr pureza en la señal final,
b-) y *fundamentalmente* adaptar las impedancias de entrada y salida de los transistores para hacerlos funcionar en el punto de máxima ganancia de potencia.

Tienen el inconveniente de obligar a resintonizarlos cada vez que el cambio de frecuencia supere los 1 ó 2 MHz. *Pero eso es lo lógico y para omitirlo se debe sacrificar algo, ej.: potencia, rendimiento de las etapas, etc.*





Ahora y como punta de investigación, para amplificar señales de RF en Banda Ancha se suelen utilizar modulos diseñados especificamente y ya neutralizados internamente para que no auto-oscilen.

Ejemplos de esto son los módulos/componentes:
Baja potencia (mW): *MAR-x* y *ERA-x* provistos por *MiniCircuits* ; tienen un costo aprox. de 4 Euros puestos en España desde Gran Brataña.
Potencia media (pocos W): *BGYxyz* como los provistos por Philips-Nxp del que adjunto dos datasheet's; son modelos con 12/15 años pero de seguro en Europa se consiguen a buen precio, no como en Argentina. 


Demás esta decir que a medida que aumenta la potencia es necesario tener circuitos sintonizados para proteger a los amplificadores de la ROE tanto a los que se conectan directamente a la antena como a los pasos previos de los amplificadores finales.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 29, 2012)

Coincido con JuanKa, el circuito que usás está totalmente sintonizado.
Tenés que buscar algún circuito de banda ancha como el de esta página:
http://www.next.gr/inside-circuits/1w-linear-fm-booster-l3455.html
Calculo que podes podes acoplarlo directamente a la R15.


----------



## tiago (Abr 29, 2012)

Black Tiger 1954: La amplitud de la señal ... ¿A que te refieres? ... Voltios?

J2C, si es el de Ludens, no se si te he entendido, bueno, si, ya se que estan calculados para obtener la maxima ganancia entre las partes, pero mi problema es sacarle un Watio o algo mas a ese VCO y no lo consigo ni a tiros  ¿Crees que con alguno de estos módulos conseguiré amplificar la señal?

¿Hay que retocar algo en la salida del VCO, ya que va a llevar algo diferente a lo que el autor ha propuesto?

Saludos.





Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Coincido con JuanKa, el circuito que usás está totalmente sintonizado.
> Tenés que buscar algún circuito de banda ancha como el de esta página:
> http://www.next.gr/inside-circuits/1w-linear-fm-booster-l3455.html
> Calculo que podes podes acoplarlo directamente a la R15.



Propones que tome la señal directamente de R15 y prescinda del amplificador que comanda el driver.    (Q4) ¿Correcto?  Por cierto, la tension en R15 son 2'2 Volt.

Saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 29, 2012)

Correcto.
No es necesario que lo midas, hice la simulación y debe estar en los 5Vpp.


----------



## tiago (Abr 29, 2012)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Correcto.
> No es necesario que lo midas, hice la simulación y debe estar en los 5Vpp.



Son 2'2 V.

Saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 29, 2012)

Miré la simulación porque la diferencia era mucha, y me dí cuenta de que le había errado en las resistencias de polarización de la base, en lugar de 47K le había puesto 4K7, ahora la simulación da unos 3.3Vpp lo cual está más acorde con tu medición.

PD: en la simulación usé MPSH10.


----------



## J2C (Abr 29, 2012)

Black Tiger 1954


Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> ..... Tenés que buscar algún circuito de banda ancha como el de esta página:
> http://www.next.gr/inside-circuits/1w-linear-fm-booster-l3455.html .....


Excelente link (con vuestro permiso) _lendo gatito_, notaste el detalle de la neutralización del segundo transistor!!.
Por otra parte y aunque no lo dice el filtro de salida es un PasaBanda de banda ancha dentro del rango de las frecuencias de FM.




Tiago


tiago dijo:


> ..... J2C, si es el de Ludens, .....


Me queda más claro para poder comentar/opinar.





tiago dijo:


> ..... pero mi problema es sacarle un Watio o algo mas a ese VCO y no lo consigo ni a tiros ¿Crees que con alguno de estos módulos conseguiré amplificar la señal?
> 
> ¿Hay que retocar algo en la salida del VCO, ya que va a llevar algo diferente a lo que el autor ha propuesto? .....


No recuerdo bien pero creo que el MiniCircuit (MAR-x ó ERA-x) que más potencia de salida da es cerca de +20 dBm algo asi como 100 mW, pero hace tiempo que no consulto los productos/componentes que tienen dadas las dificultades para conseguirlos por estos lados.
Cuando se diseña con esos módulos se usa la ganancia de potencia en dBm.
Para lograr 1 W (+30 dBm) ó algo más ( 2 W [+33 dBm]) seguro deberás colocar algún amplificador a transistor, no olvides que ese tipo de amplificadores bipolares en clase C suelen tener ganancias de potencia en cada etapa del orden de los 10 dBm.
..... . . . .....
Esos módulos (MiniCircuits/Philips ó parecidos) tienen entrada y salida de 50 Ω y lo que deberas hacer es adaptar la salida del VCO a 50 Ω.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 29, 2012)

Juanka, vos no serás el canario no? (por lo de lendo gatito) 
Porque si es así, como que me da hambre 
Estuve jugando con mi querido Multisim y creo que me voy a armar lo que adjunto.
Supuestamente unos 100 mW (hay que ver si el MPSH10 aguanta). En lugar del BF voy a probar con un MPF102.


----------



## J2C (Abr 29, 2012)

Black

No soy el canario que vos pensas, solo me tome el permiso de bromear de esa manera.


Cosas de gente de casi tu misma época  .


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 29, 2012)

O sea...... de cuando aún los grandes saurios no habían nacido


----------



## tiago (Abr 29, 2012)

Buenoooooooo... Los grandes saurios 

Entonces, y para finalizar ...  La recomendación es que tome la salida del VCO de la R15 y le aplique un amplificador como el que se indica en el enlace que estais comentando ... O quizá no llegue a excitarlo?  ¿Debo añadir algo para adaptar impedancias a 50 Ohm o tal cual serviría? ¿Se os ocurre algún diseño?

A ver que os parece el esquema que me ha mandado un amigo y que creo que podria funcionar, está en el zip de abajo, pesa un poco porque es formato  *.bmp

Gracias por vuestras opiniones, comentaré mas cosas en cuanto tenga resultados.

Saludos


----------



## J2C (Abr 29, 2012)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> O sea...... de cuando aún los grandes saurios no habían nacido


Na un poco menos que tu y no me siento pre-historico para nada che. Me sonas como alguien que paso por Tevicom Fapeco años á!!!.


Tiago

No necesitas adaptar en impedancias ya que el circuito pareciera contenerlas, solo que no me agrada a titulo personal la falta de un filtro pasabanda ó pasabajos como el que agrego el Black ... en su post *#23*. No olvides que ese circuito/configuración andara por 1W y no mucho más.

Pase el dibujo a *.jpg y me quedo de solo 37 KB.

Black por que no lo simulas en tu MultiSim a ver que dice.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 29, 2012)

Supongo que te referís a simular el de 1W. El problema está con el modelo del 2N4427 el cual no está en la librería, ni si quiera el 2N3866 con el que lo hubiera reemplazado.


----------



## J2C (Abr 29, 2012)

Black
El último que subio Tiago y que ahora adjunto la imagen, más que nada conocer la ganancia que tiene esta configuración por que indica que tiene 20 dB de ganancia y como que me parece demasiado.

No tengo instalado el MultiSim ni tampoco lo uso, pero las librerias de los componentes son similares ó iguales a las que usaba el PSpice?.
La librerias son de componentes estilo americano, europeo o japones?, no lo conozco para nada a ese MultiSim.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 29, 2012)

Voy a simularlo con lo más parecido que encuentre. Las librerías son amplias, tiene modelos tanto americanos como europeos y japoneses, pero aún así, cosas para mí comunes, como el MPF102, el TIP2955 y el 2N4427 no las trae. Es muy fácil de usar e intuitivo. Para hacer esquemas es comodísimo, pero todavía no dí con "la tecla" para hacer impresos (y eso que tiene 3D real -podes rotar el impreso, verlo de cotelete y esas cosas-).

PD: lo que sí me juego, que los armónicos son casi tan altos como la frecuencia principal


----------



## tiago (Abr 30, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Na un poco menos que tu y no me siento pre-historico para nada che. Me sonas como alguien que paso por Tevicom Fapeco años á!!!.
> 
> 
> Tiago
> ...



Como decias de adaptar la salida del VCO a 50 Ohm ¿Que le pongo trimmers de 60 pf?  a ver si es eso lo que está fallando....

Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Abr 30, 2012)

Tiago

El circuito que subiste en tu post *#26* esta realizando la adaptación de impedancias con el C. de 56 pF y la R. de 10 Ω desde unos 50Ω teóricos a la base del BF199, y como nosotros desconocemos la impedancia presente tanto sobre R15 ó R20 del circuito de Ludens no tiene sentido tirar valores a cambiar en el aire. 

Esos valores deberás buscarlos con pruebas por que dudo que Manfred aún tenga sus valores calculados en el momento que realizo este proyecto, otra no queda.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 30, 2012)

Bueno, algunas impresiones no fiables.
Como los transistores en cuestión no están en las librerías, los reemplacé con lo más parecido que encontré.
La impedancia de entrada real parece ser bastante más alta (unos 220 ohms).
Las armónicas están unos 17 dB debajo de la fundamental. Esto es así en la 1ra y 2da armónica, la tercera ya cae bastante más.
Y la ganancia efectivamente está en el orden de los 20 dB (entran 10 dBm y salen 30 dBm).
Les adjunto la simulación.
PD: tuve que agregar un capacitor de neutralización puesto que si no la primera etapa oscilaba.


----------

